# Video Card Upgrade? HP Pavilion dv9700



## Fayez89 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey,

I am updating my laptop. Going up to the 4GB RAM and was lookin at the NVidia 8800GT for the memory card to go with it as well. I was just curious if anyone knows if the video card is built into the motherboard or not? 

I got the laptop New about a year ago. It's a HP Pavilion dv9700z.

Info from the DxDiag:
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA MCP67M
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0531&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_A2
Display Memory: 793 MB
Dedicated Memory: 57 MB
Shared Memory: 735 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.5665 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 9/19/2007 15:05:00, 4943872 byte

System Model: HP Pavilion dv9700 Notebook PC 
BIOS: PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.1 
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-57 (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
Memory: 1982MB RAM
Page File: 1476MB used, 2723MB available


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

i think this is integrated... but check the service manual for a dv9700z to be sure.


----------



## Fayez89 (Jul 8, 2008)

So if it's integrated I'm stuck with the same video card until i buy a new laptop?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes you are


----------



## Fayez89 (Jul 8, 2008)

The mainboard is Quanta 30D1...anyone know information on this motherboard...as to if the video card is integrated or not?

*Also the chipset is noted above in the first post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

GeForce 7150M
the m on the end indicates it's a chip


----------

